# Model train oil. Which one?



## cpotter638 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just bought 1st model train. MTH 4-6-0 steam engine. Instructions include lubricating all moving parts using a "multi-purpose plastic-compatible oil" or "light househould oil". Relatively vague. 

Kids of course want to get the train up and running. Any specific oil I can use? Anything that can be bought at Home Depot / Lowe's? Or does this need to be purchased a model train store or online? 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would recommend Labelles oil for trains. It comes in a small bottle with a needle point tip that works great.


----------



## cpotter638 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cannot find Labelles locally.

I can get this locally:

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/HL654/page/1

I assume this is fine?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is fine, I have Labelles but have been using 5/20 weight oil.

Just a little bit will do it don't over oil.

Some of the oil Lionel trains had a heavy gear lube which hardened up as time goes by.
Some of us here clean that off (some don't even bother) and use 5/20 motor oil instead.

Any oil you choose, just don't put a whole lot on, a few drops go a long way.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> Some of the oil Lionel trains had a heavy gear lube which hardened up as time goes by.
> Some of us here clean that off (some don't even bother) and use 5/20 motor oil instead.


That sludge practically froze up my 736's motor. I found I had to clean it out just to make it run. A relube with labelles (or similar as mentioned) really has it running well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> That sludge practically froze up my 736's motor. I found I had to clean it out just to make it run. A relube with labelles (or similar as mentioned) really has it running well.



What sludge? 5/20 motor oil?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> What sludge? 5/20 motor oil?


No, the so called grease Lionel uses to lube them up :laugh: I'm sure the 5W-20 works great, I just haven't needed it yet. I'm still on my tube of Labelles


----------

